# Steam wand suddenly extremely powerful (Breville Barista Pro)



## andreasbo (Jan 15, 2019)

I purchased a Sage Barista Pro approximately six months ago. Until recently, I have been able to create microfoam with sufficient and mostly consistent results. But one day, for unknown reasons, my steam wand started producing steam very powerfully, so that the milk turns into thick froth in no time. I have always used a 350 ml jug for steaming with more or less the same amount of milk (and of same fat content). Although I don't use my machine daily, I feel that my steaming technique has not deviated much with time, so I find this sudden problem very peculiar.

I have recently descaled my machine (including the steam wand), unclogged the holes of the steam wand with a needle, etc. All this without any improvement. Does anybody have suggestions as to how I can lower the steam pressure? Would a new head with two holes (instead of the one I have now with four holes) help?

I am quite new within the technical specifications of espresso machines, so please bear with me


----------



## orngfsh (Oct 12, 2020)

Do you guys notice that the pro's steam wand, while having 4 holes, only shoots steam from the bottom two holes when tilted?


----------

